# Car tunes



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Shirley (Jul 12, 2015)

Love me some Chuck Berry!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Shirley (Jul 12, 2015)

:lofl::lofl::lofl:

Me, too.


----------



## imp (Jul 12, 2015)

Ernie K-Doe,  "Mother in Law"!     imp


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2015)

[h=1]Bruce Springsteen - "Pink Cadillac" (original)[/h]


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## oldman (Jul 14, 2015)

Here's one I play in the garage while I am working on restoring my '65 Chevy Impala SS.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2015)

A self-built car!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## 911 (Jul 14, 2015)

Good stuff


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2015)

Lara, thanks for those two.  I prefer the originals and have just downloaded them to my ipod for workout music, and for singing in the car.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2015)

Bumper stickers seem to "stick around"!


----------



## Ina (Jul 16, 2015)

Good one Meanderer :wave:  :hide:


----------



## Shirley (Jul 16, 2015)

https://youtu.be/MGf9b3gUT6E


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2015)

Shirley said:


> https://youtu.be/MGf9b3gUT6E


"Backroads" by Ricky Van Shelton...good one, Shirley!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Jul 20, 2015)

*Truckin' - Grateful Dead*


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 1, 2015)

Yikes....


----------



## Shirley (Aug 1, 2015)

https://youtu.be/VGQNVq5Ou4E


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2015)

Bastard Sons of Johnny Cash are an Americana/alternative country band led by singer and songwriter Mark Stuart. The band formed in San Diego, California in 1995. They received permission to use Johnny Cash's name by Cash himself and then personally invited to record songs for their first cd Walk Alone at Cash's home in Hendersonville, Tennessee.


----------

